

Show HN: Clown, fastest and easiest way to clone a gitub repository - bvaldivielso
https://github.com/BraulioVM/clown

======
bvaldivielso
OP here. I made this project for myself thinking that it should not be
necessary to write (or paste, or whatever) the url of a repository I was just
seeing with my browser.

I hope some of you find it useful!

